# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Βιντεοκάμερα] Ψηφιακη καμερα sony DSC-W180

## akisssssssss

Καλησπερα σε ολους.εχω την παραπανω ψηφιακη που αναφερω στον τιτλο.το προβλημα ειναι οτι βραχηκε παρα πολυ λιγο στ θαλασσα.εβγαλα την μπαταρια και την αφησα.μετα απο μερικεσ ημερες την ελυσα την καθαρησα με ενα πινελακι γιατι ειχε αλατα η κεντρικη πλακετα εβαλα κ ενα καθαριστικο υγρο που ειχα.το FLUID 101.μετα μετρησα μ πολυμετρο τα λεντακια.τ ενα ηταν καμενο.εδεσα την καμερα αλλα τιποτα.η κεντρικη πλακετα ζεσταινετε ομως.οπως και η οθονη.αλλα η καμερα δεν ανοιγει.μηπως καποιος μπορει να βοηθησει?ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## agis68

ολη λύσιμο και πλύσιμο απο αλάτια με ειδικά διαλύματα και αραιώσεις. Καθόλου ρευματοδότηση εως είμαστε σχετικά καλυμένοι απο υγρασίες και αλάτια. Αλλά θέλει όλη λύσιμο να γίνει βίδες......με πολύ προσοχή.....

----------


## akisssssssss

Την εχω λυσει σχεδον ολη την καμερα.μονο τ μηχανισμο με την κεφαλη δεν εχω πειραξει..απο σπρευ αυτο π εβαλα δε παιζει να ταν καλο ε?μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω flux off η contact cleaner?

----------

